# Slin - 90% Mess Up The Timing??



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been reading up on slin a lot recently as i plan to do a timed keto diet in winter, my goal is to get to a solid and lean 100kg by next summer which means i'll need to add some muscle, i'm actually only a couple of kg off 100kg now but no way near as lean as i want to be and i don't want to bulk as i'm too carb sensitive and i add weight way too fast and look like a puffer fish, last time i followed a bulk diet i gained 28lbs in 3 weeks and its not the weight i want. So my idea which i have done before briefly will be a TKD, which for those who don't know its practically a full keto diet except for carbs just around your weights workout.

The carbs i'll be eating will be with slin, so they will be pushed in to the muscles during the workout and in theory 2 hours after my carbs i'll be back down to Keto level Blood Glucose, now i may be having up to 200g Carbs but i don't really want to use 20iu of slin tbh, would it be a good idea to have 5iu with 100g carbs and maybe 500g Metformin? I want to ensure i'm getting the result i want of processing the blood glucose fast but i want to keep all my drugs to a minimum, would 5iu slin be enough to deal with 100g carbs and then after the weights another 5iu with the final 100g carbs?

And finally something else i've read up on which seems VERY relevant yet ignored by 99% on here and elsewhere, lets just say you were to take 70g of Pure Glucose right now and you've not eaten for hours, the average male body apparently releases 10iu of natural Insulin to deal with this (the natural way) so if you take your carbs and then instantly shoot your insulin from a pen, apparently you don't even release your own slin then, you've just supplemented it yourself and thats that, no more is released. SO is that a waste of time? would it be best for me to have say 100g carbs 1 hour before workout, then just before i go to the gym shoot 5iu slin, then post workout 100g carbs and then wait 1 hour and again 5iu slin and then job done.

Whats your views on this, after reading up i think many people are messing up the timing and not utilising natty slin properly


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I often wonder about that same question, the natural insulin, the exogenous one, the timing. There is a lack of information ( or I could not find any), most research are done with diabetics, with different needs and aims


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

massiccio said:


> I often wonder about that same question, the natural insulin, the exogenous one, the timing. There is a lack of information ( or I could not find any), most research are done with diabetics, with different needs and aims


Yeah i think that from what i've read if we shoot 'with carbs' it stops the release, similar to when you shoot HGH before sleep



joshnow said:


> could you handle 70g of pure glucose though, would personally believe you might barth it out or get diaricky, suppose it depends on your stomach sensitivity,
> 
> about 35g glucose is all my stomach can handle without feeling immediately sick at moment, may be worth doing a period of metformin ausbuilt reccomends 4 weeks at 1500mg a day in 500mg doses taken with carb meals prior to insulin cycle and then after.


I never intend to eat pure glucose, i was just explaining that in tests when the human body takes glucose you release 10iu with that amount, but whether its pure glucose or oats we still release our own, which will be messed up if we shoot slin from a pen at the same time if you know what i mean


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

One think I gathered, endogenous insulin is realased gradually and continuosly in relation of blood sugar level. There are close feed back mechanisms at work, those pancreas cells release 3 hormones in a certain fashion. That's been studied for diabetes, but all that was of no help to your original question.I had a look on the pratices outside bodybuilding, IE athletics or Oly W.L. protocols, the informations that permeate .

No final conclusion to your original question.

I was looking also what goes onwhen one eat , say, 100gr carbs, the shot 4-5 hours insulin, then eat more carbs say two hours after.

Is the insulin doing the job and get disposed of in relation of the carbs eaten with the first meal, or still in circulation after that?

Will the pancreas realase more insulin , or we are"shot down" for those 4-5 hours?

I worked out some hypotesys, but did not find a definite answer , yet.That's not good enough....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

10g of carbs per IU is the standard protocol however AUS has said this is abit safe and if fat gain and carb sensitivity is a problem then you should look at 5-7g carbs per IU and watch your sugar levels. 5iu is probably not enough P/wout, and I wouldn't use slin pre workout as I would have thought this would make you go hyp and feel sick/tired due to training hard. Stick to post when its actually moving nutrients to cells that have been damaged and need it.

Metformin is a good drug to use after a slin cycle to boost sensitivity and get the natural flow going again....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

joshnow said:


> could you handle 70g of pure glucose though, would personally believe you might barth it out or get diaricky, suppose it depends on your stomach sensitivity,
> 
> about 35g glucose is all my stomach can handle without feeling immediately sick at moment, may be worth doing a period of metformin ausbuilt reccomends 4 weeks at 1500mg a day in 500mg doses taken with carb meals prior to insulin cycle and then after.


I heard that! Gives me the ****s at 75g lol...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

joshnow said:


> alright.


Whats with the one word answers and fullstops?

And for anyone else, do you think its better to do slin in 2 doses before and after workout or just one or the other?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Its better used 2-3x day, morning and post workout will be the way Im going. I'll wait for someone who has tried it to chime in but doing slin pre/workout for a first time user would be stupid. Training depletes glycogen levels and lowers blood sugar so doing this whilst having insulin remove sugar from the blood would leave you extremely hypo, the way round this would be to sip a glucose/bcaa shake during workouts however without knowing how your body reacts to insulin I wouldn't say it was safe practice or necessary...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just subbing so I can find guys thoughts.

I thought (but never used slin so I have very limited knowledge in this), it was 1iu slin per 10 grams carbs, and protein was half carb ratio, post workout.

But many find slin makes them a bit pudgy so if you are prone to fat gain, slin might not be for you.

Just sayin.

I dont know your body so I cant say for sure, and with my very limited knowledge I am subbing.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Just subbing so I can find guys thoughts.
> 
> I thought (but never used slin so I have very limited knowledge in this), it was 1iu slin per 10 grams carbs, and protein was half carb ratio, post workout.
> 
> ...


Yeah i am susceptible to fat gain but used in the way of the OP i was under the assumption that its beneficial because it pushes glucose in to the muscle while training and then will have you back in to keto much sooner than you could be normally? I'm thinking of maybe taking 150g carbs 1 hour pre workout, then shooting slin just before workout and then having no more carbs, it may be a better option than having 2 lots of carbs but i dunno? hmm confused


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Cue Ausbuilt our saviour!!! 

I'm using 10iu slin post workouts and have noticed a remarkable increase in recovery and weight is up 3lbs in just over 2 weeks!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Conscript said:


> *Cue Ausbuilt our saviour!!!*
> 
> I'm using 10iu slin post workouts and have noticed a remarkable increase in recovery and weight is up 3lbs in just over 2 weeks!


Have facebooked him this thread as he has a great knowledge with stuff like this


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i am susceptible to fat gain but used in the way of the OP i was under the assumption that its beneficial because it pushes glucose in to the muscle while training and then will have you back in to keto much sooner than you could be normally? I'm thinking of maybe taking 150g carbs 1 hour pre workout, then shooting slin just before workout and then having no more carbs, it may be a better option than having 2 lots of carbs but i dunno? hmm confused


I'm pleased you are asking this instead of doing it as if you run it in this way your probably going to end up in hospital. Shoot post and AM 5iu morning, 10iu post, and manage your carbs properly. But we will wait for AUS to tell you shooting pre/workout is dumb as you seem intent on doing it instead of some quick searches to find this out for yourself...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm pleased you are asking this instead of doing it as if you run it in this way your probably going to end up in hospital. Shoot post and AM 5iu morning, 10iu post, and manage your carbs properly. But we will wait for AUS to tell you shooting pre/workout is dumb as you seem intent on doing it instead of some quick searches to find this out for yourself...


I've done it in the past, and plenty of people on here do the same protocol to keep them in Ketosis

You just have to be careful, and if hypo occurs you just take some more carbs


----------

